# Sticky  First aid kit for your babies



## Sylie

On Marge's advise I am starting a new thread. I think it is really important that we have everything we might need in an emergency. Please, please feel free to add your suggestions.
1. Hydrogen peroxide
2. Alcohol
3. Eye wash 
4. tweezers
5. Cotton swabs and cotton pads
6. Syringes of different sizes, for water or meds.

Please join us and add what you consider necessary.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I do have all of those items. Do you think a thermometer is good to add. I have one for Zoe and one for humans available. I think everyone should have available for themselves an emergency ER/hospital and poison control phone numbers. Great idea to start this thread!


----------



## Ladysmom

This is my basic list:

Triple antibiotic ointment
Hydrogen Peroxide
Hydrocortisone cream
Alcohol swabs
Benadryl
Pepto Bismal
Kaopectate
Baby Aspirin
Self-adhering bandages
Gauze pads
Eye wash
Baby syringe (no needle) marked w/m’s or cc’s for medication administration
Cold Pack
Styptic powder to stop bleeding
Cotton swabs/cotton balls
Thermometer (normal rectal temperature is between 101.0 to 102.5 degrees)
Copy of vaccination record (in plastic sheet)
Pedialite to replace fluids


I keep everything in a three drawer cart.

If your Maltese has any medical problems, I also recommend getting a medical alert tag for her collar or harness. Lady's said "diabetic and epileptic" and had the name and telephone number on my vet.

I also always keep a can of pumpkin on hand and also a jar of Gerber chicken sticks.

This is a good website to bookmark for dosages if you do need to give OTC medications when your vet isn't available.

http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm


----------



## maltese manica

Sylie said:


> On Marge's advise I am starting a new thread. I think it is really important that we have everything we might need in an emergency. Please, please feel free to add your suggestions.
> 1. Hydrogen peroxide
> 2. Alcohol
> 3. Eye wash
> 4. tweezers
> 5. Cotton swabs and cotton pads
> 6. Syringes of different sizes, for water or meds.
> 
> Please join us and add what you consider necessary.[/QUOTE
> 
> This is a great idea!!


----------



## Sylie

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I do have all of those items. Do you think a thermometer is good to add. I have one for Zoe and one for humans available. I think everyone should have available for themselves an emergency ER/hospital and poison control phone numbers. Great idea to start this thread!


Absolutely. Marge has that as part of the kt.
thermometer added.


----------



## Snowbody

Marj - your are super doggie mom, extraordinaire!!:chili::chili: I think I have everything but the thermometer for Tyler. We just have the one that goes in our human ears.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom

I have most the list but it's not in one cart. Got work to do. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## edelweiss

I have everything Marj listed except the HP as our's here is a different strength. I will have DH pick one up in the US shortly.
I also have cortisone---Lisi is very allergic & if she gets a bee sting or tries to eat one (more likely) then I have to have it on-hand.
I also suggest a special tweezer to remove ticks & small plastic bags to seal the tick in in the event the bite causes symptoms. I label the bags ahead of time w/pups names so they are ready to go. Then I put the date on the plastic bag---to help vet decide when to start antibiotics.
I have a small instrument w/light to look into the ears (esp. good if you have foxtails where you live).


----------



## maggieh

I went the easy route a few years ago and bought a kit (can't remember from where though). I check expiration dates and update everything twice a year.

This website has a ton of things to include - guess we need a suitcase!

Dog Tip: First Aid Kits and Emergency Treatments - Prepare Now!


----------



## sherry

Benedryl can come in handy! One of my boys had 3 or 4 wasp stings and my vet hAd me give him a Benny and watch him. He did fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom

Snowbody said:


> Marj - your are super doggie mom, extraordinaire!!:chili::chili: I think I have everything but the thermometer for Tyler. We just have the one that goes in our human ears.:HistericalSmiley:


You definitely want to have a separate thermometer for Tyler since you have to take his temperature rectally!


----------



## vinhle68

Wow guys! You guys really rocks and are really prepared! Thanks for starting this great thread. Once again I've learned new things today. I told Ann to read this and ensure we have our kit ready as well. 

Just so I don't feel left out...uh could I suggest also having one of them packages of surgical lub or vaseline? It's useful to lub the thermometer to make it less irritated for our precious furballs. 

Also maybe having a easy to use timer, or easy timer apps for your smart phone so you can monitor duration of activities that could be imporant to track to provide feedback to your Vet.

Again, great post!


----------



## maggieh

Making this a sticky - thanks everyone!


----------



## Missyboo

Also it's good to have some nurti cal for hypoglycemia


----------



## preisa

This is great information!!! Thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida

Oh my goodness, thank you. Here I thought I had everything ready to bring Boo home and after reading this, I realize I didn't. I knew about some of these, but didn't realize some of the other human over the counters could be used. Good to know. thank you thank you thank you


----------



## vinhle68

mdbflorida said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you. Here I thought I had everything ready to bring Boo home and after reading this, I realize I didn't. I knew about some of these, but didn't realize some of the other human over the counters could be used. Good to know. thank you thank you thank you


 
Hi Mags

OMG Boo is sooooo adorable! Welcome to SM and I hope you enjoy this site as much as I did when I first joined.

Please post more picture of Boo to share with the SM family!


----------



## babycake7

Great and very important thread!!


----------



## jessica-01

Good list! I also have the following in case of any squiffy tummy upsets :

(1) Tree Barks Powder/Slippery Elm
(2) Activated Charcoal (ideally in powder form, but tablets can be crushed)

I always try to use natural remedies first....


----------



## zooeysmom

mariacab said:


> Practicamente esta todo, yo debería tener en el teléfono grabado el número de urgencias del veterinario, porque nunca aparece cuando uno esta nervioso, o en el propio botiquín.
> Un poquito de miel a mano siempre ayuda para las hipoglucemias. Y una maquinilla pequeña para pelar y poder ver las heridas para poder desinfectarlas bien antes de llevarle al veterinario de confianza. Este post puede ser de ayuda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botiquín veterinario al rescate » veterinario León
> 
> 
> ☎️ Botiquín veterinario al rescate. Primeros auxilios y servicio de emergencias veterinarias en León. Para situaciones de urgencia que no pueden esperar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariacabeza.com


To translate, it says to have your emergency vet's phone number in your phone or on the medicine cabinet. A little honey on hand always helps with hypoglycemia. A little clipper to to shave the hair so you can better see and disinfect wounds before taking the dog to your trusted vet.


----------

